# 1968 fan shroud



## basarowich (Apr 4, 2006)

I am looking for a new fan shroud for my 68 GTO. I am not thrilled with the repro I got from performance years. Has anyone found a good replacement? Does anyone know if the 1969 will fit?


----------



## DaveH (Jan 20, 2006)

I got a repro for my '66 from Ames that looked as good as original to me. They are usually quite honest about the quality of the repro items they carry - to the point that their catalog will say if it's good/poor quality.


----------



## basarowich (Apr 4, 2006)

thx for the reply. the 64-67 and 69-72 all seem to be good, but the 1968's are crummy fiberglass repros. cool lookin rides u have!


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

The 69 shroud will fit, but it is visually completely different from the 68. The 69 is a 1-piece plastic shroud, whereas the 68 uses the metal front section. The description on the repro fiberglass 68 shroud is:
"These 68 shrouds' exposed surfaces are done well. The back side is rough and will need finish work..."

The '69 attaches in a different location, and you will have exposed holes from your '68 shroud metal section if you use the 69. Check out these two photos for the differences:

1969:
http://www.classicauto-sales.com/zoom.php?car=4&pic=8

1968:
http://www.hopsgarage.com/images/DSCN0490.jpg


----------



## basarowich (Apr 4, 2006)

thx Lars, that answers my question. i will have to hunt around to find a decent 68 repro, the one i have is visually fine but the bolt holes do not line up and i hate to drill holes in a brand new part.


----------

